#ubuntu-us-la 2011-05-09
<r2d2rogers> howdy thewalln
<thewalln> goody
<thewalln> where are you from?
<r2d2rogers> I'm from Arkansas, but I live in Monroe right now
<r2d2rogers> you?
<thewalln> i'm from colombia.
<r2d2rogers> I have a friend who just opened a computer shop down there
<thewalln> nice,
<thewalln> and what do you do?
<r2d2rogers> and  another whose dad is doing something similar
<r2d2rogers> I'm looking forward to a new job in Arkansas at the end of this month
<thewalln> amm
<thewalln> job about?
<r2d2rogers> back end database programming at first, Perl mostly
<r2d2rogers> will get up to speed on some Java and then work on the web front end for my team also
<r2d2rogers> that's about as much as I know right now <G>
<r2d2rogers> you?
<thewalln> i study
<thewalln> medicine
<r2d2rogers> Cool
<r2d2rogers> Sorry, multiple channels going
<r2d2rogers> you looking into Ubuntu?
<r2d2rogers> back in a few
<Robdgreat> hello
<r2d2rogers> back
<r2d2rogers> thewalln: you still in?
<thewalln> yes
<thewalln> sorry
<thewalln> do you know how to install unity on ubuntu 10.04?
<thewalln> see you around..
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-la to: Louisiana Ubuntu LoCo || Meeting Logs: http://is.gd/3vAW || Team Wiki: http://is.gd/3vAV || IRC Guidelines and Logs: http://is.gd/3vAR
<Robdgreat> should reduce the incidence of people mistaking us for Latin America
<r2d2rogers> good deal
#ubuntu-us-la 2012-05-07
<Robdgreat> meh.
